# Told to me by my ten year old niece...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

At the end of a lesson, little Suzy is left sitting there by herself. The teacher comes over to investigate nad discovers that Suzy has wet herself.

Tutting, she says:

"Oh Suzy, why didn't you just put your hand up?"

To which Suzy replies:

"I did miss, but it just ran through my fingers."

:lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

What's green and smells of bacon?
Kermit's middle finger.

Rogue


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What do mathematicians do if their constipated

work it out with a pencil :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

DXN said:


> What do mathematicians do if their constipated
> 
> work it out with a pencil :roll:


Alternative Punch Line - Worked it out with a slide rule

The old jokes are the best jokes


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

ttvic said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > What do mathematicians do if their constipated
> ...


Only to old people  ( ducks )


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

ronin said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > DXN said:
> ...


Does that make the TT an old persons car or a young persons car?

or does it just demostrate you are only as old as you feel.

PS got up this morning feeling like an 18 year old

but could not find one, mores the pity.

and had to make do with a 21 year old :wink:


----------

